# Contact Wilderness Dunes / Lowveld Lodge



## LoriSue (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi.  I am trying to contact both Wilderness Dunes and Lowveld Lodge regarding my levies.  Does anyone have contact names and emails?  Thanks so much.  lori


----------



## happymum (Oct 10, 2007)

dstrydom@legacyhotels.co.za  Seems to work for Wilderness Dunes.


----------



## Dori (Oct 10, 2007)

I work with simones@firstresorts.co.za  for Lowveld and she is very helpful.

Dori


----------



## Joe L (Oct 30, 2007)

Regarding Lowveld i totally agree with Dori.  I  e-mailed Simone and she e-mailed back the next day with info.


----------

